# Help! Side 4 is annoying me!



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I don't know if it's because I have to CONCENTRATE. . . CONCENTRATE. . . FEEL THE TOUCH. . . but I don't like side 4. Also, why doesn't Michael count down on every tape, like tape 2? I actually find myself entering a more relaxed state on side 2 than any other?Any advice would be appreciated!------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Joan! Well, don't worry at all about "concentrating" because your subconscious mind knows what to do. All you have to do is relax. Some folks even fall asleep and never even "hear" Mike saying to concentrate, and they still have improvement. It all comes under "trying too hard." Just go with it, and listen to his voice, rather than what he is saying,it gradually will sort itself out for you. As for the countdown, I suspect that the first session is to teach you just what hypnotherapy is all about, and you apply that session to the following sessions. If you really can't get relaxed, try counting down in your mind to yourself, or calm yourself a bit before turning on that session. Everyone is different, and since your subconscious mind knows what to do, just listen, but don't worry or concern yourself with it. If you have to "work" at it, then that detracts from the goal of relaxation. Hope this helps a bit....I am sure AZ or Eric may have some additional helpful hints for you.....Take care and be well...~Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Joan, I had a little trouble with side 4 as well. Mike said not to worry just to listen to his voice & not necessarily what he was saying; just the sound of his voice. Your sub-con will pick up what it needs to. I was having trouble "concentrating" b/c I didn't feel like I was doing it well & I ALWAYS try to do what I'm told LOL! But he re-assured me this is OK. Just relax & listen to the sounds of his voice & the music maybe. I dunno about the countdown thing I thought he was doing that on ALL of them. However I fall asleep all the time & actually haven't heard the end of all the tapes consciously. I usually listen at bedtime. I wouldn't worry about it though. I really like side 2 as well







. I'm sure Eric or somebody will be popping in here to comment as well but I wouldn't worry about the concentration part for right now. Wishing you much success!







BQ


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks, Marilyn and BQ. Now, if I could just get rid of that pop-up microsoft window. . . ------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

You've received good advice. If you are concentrating on what Mike is saying, you are using your conscious mind. In hypnosis, it's important to move the conscious mind to the side, and allow the subconscious mind to do the listening. It should feel sort of like the feeling you have just before you fall asleep, with sounds and thoughts drifting in and out. Try not to think so much about it, relax and enjoy.AZ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LOL Joan!!! Yeah I *really* don't care why that woman is so happy!!!!! LOL







BQ


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

For some reason I had trouble with the castle, my concious mind anyway. Then one night when I was doing that tape I could really see it as though I was right there, sort of like a dream. It didn't look anything like I was imagining so I am assumming that was my sub-concious's version of it. It definitly is not your standard castle but I really liked it!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, I don't have to much to add to the advise given as its right on, but try to let your unconcious mind and imagination do the work and it should be easier for you.If your still having any problems with it Mike should be back very soon and will help out.You might read Claire's thread on side five, because I posted some info there that may help as well for you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Joan,I was the same way with side 4- and like the others said, I just didn't concentrate on ti all that closely. I think that's why I like sides 3 and 5 better- they're more "journeys" than "activities".kate


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Hi All, Joan, let me know how your doing.Thanks all for the comments. It is really interesting for me to see this feedback and the issues raised.One thing that is very evident is that we sometimes don't like or get on with what we initailly hear, but how we adapt and change to accommadate the suggestions is really interesting. Perseverance is the key as well as just listing to my voice.







Best RegardsMike


----------

